# 2007 Outback Sydney 31Frks Fiver



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

Up for sale is our 2007 Keystone Outback Sydney Edition 31FRKS fith wheel RV. Length is 33'6" 8' wide and 12'3"to a/c top. Unit dry weight is 8100lbs and hitch weight is 1470lbs. Carrying capacity is 3180 lbs. 
We purchased the unit new in April of 2007. It has been well taken care of by 2 non-smoking adults with no pets or kids. 
Unit is equipped with all the Sydney factory standard features AND options such as ducted roof air, outside stove/sink, TV antenna, rear ladder, 8 cu.ft. refrig/freezer, central heat, under counter waste can, roof vent covers, fantastic fan, outdoor speakers, patio awning, sllide topper, etc. 
You will also find all these additional features uncommon to other Sydney fivers: deep tint solar reflective window tint, step light with automatic switch, black tank flush, upgraded 16" aluminum wheels with BFGoodrich LT tires, Dexter EZ-Flex suspension equalizers with greaseable shackles, ceiling fan, vented power range hood, and LED tail lights. 
Holding tanks include a 40 gallon black tank and 2 40 gallon gray tanks. Two 30lb LP tanks. 
This is a mid-profile fifth wheel and is in great condition. Interior is light and bright with white cabinets. Rear kitchen model with lots of counter and cabinet space, 8 cu ft refrig/freezer, range/oven, microwave, double bowl sink, large pantry. Booth dinnette/sleeper, sofa/sleeper, and 2 swival rockers. Overhead cabinets above the dinette, sofa and rocker area. Lots of storage. More cabinets for storage above living area TV. 
Upper level bedroom area is roomy with queen size bed, hanging closet on each side. There is also another hanging closet as well as linen closet. Adult height vanity/sink and glass enclosed shower. Toilet is in seperate water closet area with fantastic roof vent fan. 
Includes 2 televisions with digital converters. Tires are in great shape and the brakes were replaced last year. We are selling to purchase a new larger high profile fifth wheel.
This RV is in great shape and does not have any musty odors, smells or stains.


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

I was so hoping you would wait until my kids leave home to sell this AWESOME camper. I so want it but DH won't budge until kids are off to college.

Seriously folks, this camper is awesome! I have seen it many times as we camp with JDPM. The kitchen is one of the best features next to the picture window and those comfy chairs (can I have them BTW?) I have struggled with our 31KFW not having counter space or cabinet space and that is one of the greatest features in this model.

Good Luck ya'll!!


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

New price.


----------

